# Augmented Reality ARCore SDK für Android.



## HansiAhmet (14. September 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Auf der folgenden Website (ARCore SDK Augmented Reality | 3D Visualisierungen 3D Konfigurator 3D Agentur 3D Animation 3D Renderings)  konnte ich lesen, dass ARCore SDK für das Samsung Galaxy S8 mit Android Nougat oder höher verfügbar ist.

Leider kann ich bei meinem S8 in dieser Hinsicht nichts finden. Was muss ich machen damit ich diese Funktion nutzen kann? Vielen Dank.


----------

